

The Bitcoin Petition - coinjockey
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/cease-all-actions-overt-or-covert-intended-interfere-free-market-enterprises-bitcoin-and-mt-gox/P0X41V1X

======
dragonwriter
Any reference to the supposed evidence that the alleged DDOS (which seems to
be disputed as to whether it actually occurred, including by its primary
supposed target) not only _occurred_ , but was actually "run by elements of
the U.S. government"?

